# Married UK



## GMClarkson (Jan 13, 2017)

My husband is British and lives in UK. I am South African and live in Cape Town. We were married in UK. I returned to SA in 2005. We have 2 children who live with me. They are 11 and 13 years old. He has chosen to have no contact with the kids or me. The last time he spoke to them was Xmas day 2009. He doesn't support them financially, either. I want a divorce and full/sole custody. Because we are still married, I can't take the kids out of the country on holiday without his permission, nor can I apply for their passports as I need his signature. We have no idea where he is now, although he is probably still in UK. His family in UK are uncontactable, too, as they have changed their phone numbers and/or moved. I have been told that the Southern Divorce Courts in Wynberg would be the place to go in order to get divorced. Is this the case, as I don't want to waste my time? If not, what is the cheapest way forward for me? I'm in no rush, so if it takes 12 months, so be it. I don't have the financial resources to use a lawyer.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Divorce in SA where the respondent is not in the country or even contactable is very difficult. Notices have to be served somewhere so you might want to do some detective work yourself and try and find him. Social media sites are a good start.


----------

